# Mafia: The Game [MAFIA WIN]



## Blaziking the God General (Dec 31, 2010)

Role PM's have been sent out. If you did not get one, tell me and I will give you a role.

Anyways, rules:
1. Anyone who is inactive during day discussions for 2 days in a row will be killed for inactivity.
2. Daytime discussion will last for 48 hours, or until a majority is reached.
3. Night will last for 24 hours, but due to the holiday and the fact that it's the first night, it will be 48 hours for Night 0.


I'm very strict with times, I rarely have night/day last longer than specified, so do be aware of that.

Take nothing for granted in this game. Nothing. At all. Even what you think is a certainty might not be.

*You have 48 hours to send in night actions due to the holiday*. If all night actions get in before that, then we'll start Day 1 early.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Night 0]*

It is a bright and cheerful morning in the town of Townland. The sun is shining, the birds are chirping, cats are barking, and dogs are meowing, all in all a pretty typical day. The citizens sleepily get out of their beds and get ready for the day. Unfortunately, there were two people who were not rising from their beds.

The townspeople all feel a strange calling to the town square, almost as if there was a magnet placed inside of them that is pulling them towards the square. In the town square (which looks really quite wonderful by the way) they notice the body of one Wargle, with a red X planted on the back of both of his hands. He appeared to have been fatally shot through the head, because otherwise he would have been non-fatally shot and he would be okay.

The townspeople also notice that another person is missing. They search the buildings, and inside her home, they find Midnight, with a closed bottle of medicine in her hand, and a knife sticking out of her back.

So much for a good day.

*Wargle is dead. They were not mafia
Midnight is dead. They were not mafia.*

*48 hours for discussion or until a majority is reached.*


----------



## Eifie (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Night 0]*

Hm. So I guess we've got two Mafia factions, or a vigilante/JoAT who decided to kill on the first night (or overeager vigilante that had to), or a dead fishing brother (although I don't think that was covered in the index of roles that Blaziking gave, actually).

Well, time for the question that's always asked: Is the flavour text relevant?

(Btw, you might want to change the phase to day.)

ETA: Or we could have a Paranoid Gun Owner or Suicidal Townie or a Schitzo or a SK or a dead cult leader and I think I've got them all now wow so many possibilities


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Night 0]*

Hm... there's not a lot to go on here. But I don't think there would be two Mafia factions in a game this size. If flavor text is relevent in any way, then I think that it is telling us that Midnight was a Healer.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Night 0]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Hm... there's not a lot to go on here. But I don't think there would be two Mafia factions in a game this size. If flavor text is relevent in any way, then I think that it is telling us that Midnight was a Healer.


I agree on the doctor part. But I would expect three or four Mafia members in a game of eighteen players, so two factions with two members each doesn't seem like too much. Then again, there are so many other ways two people could have died during the night.


----------



## Superbird (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Night 0]*

What medecine...? Probably healer clash, I'm guessing? Anyway, I'll guess that the kills are mafia and schizo, both doing their work. But why would Midnight be holding the pills?

Blaziking, does the Flavor text mean anything?


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Night 0]*

I agree on the Healer part too. Although it might be possible that Midnight was a Weak Doctor, who dies if she protects a member of the mafia. 

Or there could be two factions, like Emerald Espeon says. But wouldn't two deaths a day be a bit too fast with only twelve innocents (if we go by your theory) remaining?


----------



## Superbird (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Night 0]*

Hmm...Weak doctor...That makes sense.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 1]*

Yes, the flavor text does actually mean something as to how the person was killed.


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 1]*

So what's your take on Wargle's death? "[R]ed X planted on the back of both of his hands..."? I thought maybe role blocking, but that's probably not it.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Night 0]*



Squirrel said:


> I agree on the Healer part too. Although it might be possible that Midnight was a Weak Doctor, who dies if she protects a member of the mafia.
> 
> Or there could be two factions, like Emerald Espeon says. But wouldn't two deaths a day be a bit too fast with only twelve innocents (if we go by your theory) remaining?


Oh, Weak Doctor is a good idea!

Well, if there are two factions, then we'd better not sit around abstaining for too long! I've seen other games this size with two factions, so I think it's possible.

I don't think Midnight's death could have been healer clash - she had a knife sticking out of her back.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 1]*

Or he could've been an insane doctor with a 50% chance of killing the patient.

And that's all I've got right now.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Night 0]*



Emerald Espeon said:


> I don't think Midnight's death could have been healer clash - she had a knife sticking out of her back.


Plus the medicine bottle was closed and in her own hand.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 1]*

Yeah, ignore my first post, after I made that I relized I was wrong... sry about that


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 1]*

Hmm, weak doctor sounds plausible. I don't think it would be a clash due to the number of experienced people here that the doctors would want to heal. This does, however, depend on just how many doctors we have.

They shouldn't roleclaim, though, because that would put a big target on their faces. So, we either _Abstain_ or wait for something suspicious to be said, like all day 1s.

BUT, this is only my 2nd game, so what do I know? XD


----------



## Eifie (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 1]*

I think it probably would be best to abstain today, unless someone comes up with something else, so that tomorrow we can see if we get two deaths again. It's still pretty early in the day phase, though, so let's see what happens first.


----------



## Dave Strider (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 1]*

I agree with the idea that Midnight was a weak doctor. Also, yeah, it's probably best to abstain unless something else comes up.


----------



## Mai (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 1]*

Weak doctor does sound pretty good. On abstaining, two people _did_ die, but I guess we don't have any leads to lynch. We should actually get it done next time.


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 1]*

Weak doctor is probably the answer, since a healer clash is pretty unlikely. I think someone already said that there are a lot of experienced players here. Also, the bottle is closed, so it wasn't used, ruling out a healer clash.

We probably have to resort to random lynching..


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 1]*

I think I will *abstain*


----------



## Pig-serpent (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 1]*

I guess abstaining would be good for now unless something happens, seeing as abstaining is probably better than random lynching.  I'll wait for my final vote, however.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 1]*

I would randylynch, but doing that will either make people suspicious of me or start a bandwagon that can't be stopped even if we find out that person has an actually useful role :P

So... *Abstain?* At least until further notice.


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 1]*

Meh, I guess so. I guess it's probably less risky until we get some more clues. 

*Abstain*


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 1]*

Sure. *Abstain.* We've still got time to change votes if needed. Not that that's likely, since the voting bandwagon has started.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 1]*

We might, if we find something significant. But because of the day 1...ness, I doubt it :P


----------



## Superbird (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 1]*

*Abstain*


----------



## Dave Strider (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 1]*

*Abstain*, I guess.


----------



## Minish (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 1]*

I think the weak doctor idea is much more plausible than two mafia factions. I suppose I'll *abstain* for now as well, then!


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 1]*

oh look a bandwagon

*Abstain*.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 1]*

*Abstain*

ALL ABORAD THE CRAZY um BANDWAGON!!!


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 1]*

The confusion of the days events are too great to handle, and the townspeople have a collective reaction of "WTF". They decide to give it another night before they begin to lynch people. Maybe during the night more clues will arise to aid them in their journey for answers. Or something to that extent.

*The majority voted to abstain. No one was killed

You have 24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Night 1]*

The townspeople wake up only to discover that it is still night out. They hear an ominous voice ring out from the clouds.

"DAMMIT FOOLS SEND IN YOUR STUPID NIGHT ACTIONS ALREADY!"

*Night has been extended by 24 hours and if you do not send in your night actions I will hunt you down and stab you.*


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Night 1]*

The townspeople rolled around in their beds, awaiting the inevitable  morning that the mysterious voice from the clouds was preventing. To  their great relief, they soon saw the sun rise up and shine its  brightness on the town.

They hurry to the townsquare, to find the body of Emerald Espeon positioned similar to that of Wargle, also with two red X's on the back of her hands. After looting her body for money (because come on, she's dead, she won't need it), they discover that she had two opposing bottles of medicine that should have saved her from this untimely demise, yet didn't.

The townspeople collectively say "WTF".
*
Emerald Espeon is dead. She was not mafia.

48 hours for discussion or until a majority is reached.
*


----------



## Superbird (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

WTF? I'm guessing simultaneous Healer Clash and being targetted?


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

So there are three doctors in the game (if Midnight was a weak doctor)? Maybe one's a mafia doctor? I mean, there aren't any other wounds.


----------



## Minish (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

Naive doctor? It would explain why it "should" have saved her but didn't. Doesn't really explain why there were two bottles of medicine though. :|


----------



## JackPK (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

Two bottles of medicine definitely sounds like a healer clash. I agree with Cirrus that "should" could mean one of them was a naive doctor, but two bottles sounds very much like a healer clash.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

Or it could mean the medicine should have saved her but killed her instead, i.e. healer clash.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Night 1]*

I would say healer clash for sure.

I'd say we kinda need to get going, these medicine bottle kills aren't doing anything. Based on a healer-based deaths both times, I'd say that this: 



Blaziking the Adept said:


> The townspeople wake up only to discover that it is still night out. They hear an ominous voice ring out from the clouds.
> 
> "DAMMIT FOOLS SEND IN YOUR STUPID NIGHT ACTIONS ALREADY!"
> 
> *Night has been extended by 24 hours and if you do not send in your night actions I will hunt you down and stab you.*


means we got a lazy mafia. BUT I'm fairly certain everyone'll say 'Oh, she knows that because she's mafia! LYNCH HER!!! D:<' but, I'm only stating what I see to be the truth. Maybe I'm too paranoid because it's my second game, but from what I've seen on other threads, people will think I'm either mafia covering my tracks or alien trying to have a round-about way of saying 'OMG LYNCH MEH'


I'd roleclaim, but I haven't needed too yet, and I think you'll find it wouldn't be a good idea. :P


----------



## Dave Strider (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

Hmm. Sound theory. It makes quite a lot of sense. Naive doctor sounds likely as well, though I think it was a healer clash.


----------



## Minish (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

Hmm, we do really need to lynch somebody. I would suggest someone who hasn't posted here much - people checking the thread often are less likely to be sending in their night actions late, and so less likely to be the lazy mafia. I guess. Whatever, we need to lynch _someone_. :b

So if nobody else has any valuable information... I'm gonna go with, eh, Mai (retracted). I would 100% go for someone who hasn't posted at all, but they're going to get offed automatically anyway if they haven't participated yet.


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

ehhh, sure, why not? *RespectTheBlade*


----------



## Superbird (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

I gotta say, though, I understand EE's death, sorta. I mean, just look at the attention she's getting in other mafias.

What is a naïve doctor, again?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*



Superbird said:


> What is a naïve doctor, again?


They think they're a doctor but when they "heal" it doesn't actually do anything.


----------



## Minish (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*



Seritinajii said:


> ehhh, sure, why not? *RespectTheBlade*


Ahh I edited my post ;A; Lynching him would be pointless, given that he's going to die at night anyway due to inactivity.

A naive doctor is told that they're a doctor with failed heals. So, basically, they're just a regular townie, but don't know it.


----------



## Superbird (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

Can they still cause healer clash? Or are their pills placebos?


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

Naive doctor? 

._.

This could be bad, depending on if the mafia stop being lazy and get really lucky...

Umm... Who to lynch?

PEOPLE WHO HAVEN'T POSTED (correct me if I'm wrong)

Mai
RespectTheBlade
Polymetric Sesquialtera'
Squirrel

RNG says: 2

Mai
Polymetric Sesquialtera'
Squirrel

RNG says: 1

Polymetric Sesquialtera'
Squirrel

P comes before S in the alphabet. 

Squirrel


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

Squirrel posted a few times in Day 1. So did Mai, I believe.
Besides as Cirrus said, lynching people who haven't posted is a waste of a lynch in this game, because they get killed off for inactivity anyway.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

Oh ^_^'

Ah well. I recall my vote.

But... we've gotta do something. So if abstaining isn't and option, and inactivity isn't...

Meh, I got a theory but after I say anything people will resort to ' Lynch HER~!!! D:<' and a bandwagon will start. those things just don't stop rolling after at least 3 people :P TCoD effect, I guess XD


----------



## Minish (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*



Superbird said:


> Can they still cause healer clash? Or are their pills placebos?


Who knows! Which is why I wouldn't rule it out and assume it's a healer clash. For a healer clash, both doctors would likely be normal; why would they, when we probably already have a weak doctor in the game? We could have a CPR doctor, an insane doctor, any of the secret roles Blaziking linked to, I don't see why he'd choose to have at least _two_ normal doctors.

Could be a mafia doctor and weak townie doctor, which would explain the "opposing" medicines. Also, why would EE have red crosses on her hands if it were a healer clash? She was targetted by the mafia.


----------



## Superbird (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

But then why would she be holding two pill bottles?


----------



## Minish (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

Mafia doctor and weak doctor clash. I'm just saying that it probably isn't a _normal_ doctor clash - she was targetted by the mafia (it's unlikely all this happened to one person on one night), and the medicine was specifically "opposing". Not an overdose, but "opposing". That just seems peculiar to me.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*



Superbird said:


> But then why would she be holding two pill bottles?


Perhaps one was from a Faith Healer and it failed to work. Or it was from an insane doctor and it killed her instead of healing her. Or there's still the option of two regular doctors and a healer clash on the table. 

In any case, I agree we need to get the ball rolling on the lynches. I'll go with Cirrus and vote *Mai* for the time being.


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

I'll wait a little longer before lynching Mai. 

Quick question, as this is my first game of Mafia. What sort of activity justifies a role claim?

EDIT-



			
				InvaderSyl said:
			
		

> P comes before S in the alphabet.
> 
> Squirrel


Oh? You've replied to at least one of my replies in the past, so shouldn't you know that I've posted? I know you took it back, and this might just be paranoia, but isn't that a bit suspicious?


----------



## JackPK (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*



Cirrus said:


> [...] and the medicine was specifically "opposing". Not an overdose, but "opposing". That just seems peculiar to me.


I know that sometimes in fantasy-themed Mafia games the doctors are wizards or whatever and have "opposing" healing magic, and that's the justification for healerclash there. Maybe here we have two normal doctors who happen to be giving two different medications which happen to have a lethal combination (kind of like alcohol and sleeping pills in the real world).


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*



Squirrel said:


> I'll wait a little longer before lynching Mai.
> 
> Quick question, as this is my first game of Mafia. What sort of activity justifies a role claim?
> 
> ...


People forget things after a while, especially when you have to do homework, animate, and write a play XD


I are sorry D:

I already withdraw that, by the way. In fact, it wasn't bolded so it probably didn't count anyway XD

I'm made of fail today, eh? o3o

I GTG


----------



## Mai (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

Um yes don't lynch me please! I'm innocent, if needed I could roleclaim.


----------



## Minish (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*



Squirrel said:


> Quick question, as this is my first game of Mafia. What sort of activity justifies a role claim?


Well if you have an important role, whenever you find information you think is worth the risk of roleclaiming. If you're an inspector, when you find a mafia member, perhaps.

Ahah, this is also my first game of mafia. :D It's fun!



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> I know that sometimes in fantasy-themed Mafia games the doctors are wizards or whatever and have "opposing" healing magic, and that's the justification for healerclash there. Maybe here we have two normal doctors who happen to be giving two different medications which happen to have a lethal combination (kind of like alcohol and sleeping pills in the real world).


Gah, this is why being inexperienced sucks. I didn't know about this opposing magic. I don't think this game will be using it though, since we're using the exact roles from the place Blaziking linked, and EE had physical medicine. But it's a good point, we should probably remember it.



Mai said:


> Um yes don't lynch me please! I'm innocent, if needed I could roleclaim.


Hmmm... why haven't you discussed more, then, even if you didn't have any information? ):


----------



## Mai (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*



Cirrus said:


> Hmmm... why haven't you discussed more, then, even if you didn't have any information? ):


Because I am lazy and such. I join a lot of mafia games and forget about them too. Also, I don't notice when things start and then have trouble jumping in because of lack of stuff to say.  

Which probably means I should go look at my other mafia games.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> I know that sometimes in fantasy-themed Mafia games the doctors are wizards or whatever and have "opposing" healing magic, and that's the justification for healerclash there. Maybe here we have two normal doctors who happen to be giving *two different medications* *which happen to have a lethal combination* (*kind of like alcohol and sleeping pills in the real world*).


This was the important part of my post, not the magic.


----------



## Minish (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> This was the important part of my post, not the magic.


Well, yeah, there's always still the possibility that's two real doctors having a clash. But that's just one possibility of many that we have.

I'm not sure what we should do about lynching now. :/ With the inactivity rule, there are a few people who should be dying in the night anyway, but that doesn't help at all. I'm sorry, Mai, but I'm going to stick by my vote... mainly 'cause there's just nothing else I can think of doing that'd be fairer...


----------



## Mai (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

D:

Hmm well then. :/

I am/ was bulletproof, by the way. Cannot be killed by anything at night.  That's kind of all I can give you, but whatever. If I end up not dying I'll be fine.

Nyeeeh. Well. Since I really don't want to die I'll *abstain* and see if that keeps me from getting killed. If not, bye guys.


----------



## Minish (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

Sorrryyy. ): Eh. If the rest of you want to vote for someone else, that's fine, I'll switch votes if there aren't enough to be majority.

I was kinda worried you were an inspector, Mai; if there IS an inspector, which there probably is, could you _please_ tell us if you find something suspicious? D: We really need some leads!


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

Wish granted. An innocent victory still means I win, so...

Lynch *Pig-Serpent.*
Unless I'm an insane inspector (flipped), in which case Meowth is mafia. But I don't think I am.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*



Squirrel said:


> Wish granted. An innocent victory still means I win, so...
> 
> Lynch *Pig-Serpent.*
> Unless I'm an insane inspector (flipped), in which case Meowth is mafia. But I don't think I am.


You aren't.
But then I would say that, wouldn't I? :p


----------



## Minish (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

Gotcha. *Pig-Serpent*.

If you're an insane inspector, we know who to lynch next!

(Even though, if you're mafia, you could just say anyone's name, and use the excuse of "but I was an insane inspector!" afterwards. :| I can't help but be suspicious! Why didn't you come out with this information earlier? Was it really just fear of being targetted?)


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

Deciding whether or not role claiming was the best idea. If I could survive for a few more nights, I might be able to get more info. If I confessed now, I'd be more likely to get killed.
And the possibility that a correct lynch of Mai (since she hadn't adequately defended herself before a couple of posts ago) and then giving out the info would get two members of the mafia down, whereas giving out Pig-Serpent would just be one.
Some kind of cross between those two.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*



Cirrus said:


> (Even though, if you're mafia, you could just say anyone's name, and use the excuse of "but I was an insane inspector!" afterwards. :| I can't help but be suspicious! Why didn't you come out with this information earlier? Was it really just fear of being targetted?)


Coming out as inspector, especially this early, is a pretty risky move unless you know quite a few mafiosi. So yeah. :p

Anyway might as well clear my name. *Pig-Serpent*.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

Bandwagon= *Pig-Serpent*

I kinda feel like role claiming, but then again I don't.
Just depends.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

Sure, let's go with *Pig-serpent*.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

Well, can't stop the bandwagon, so heck, why not?

*Pig-serpent*


----------



## Superbird (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

*tries to stop bandwagon* *Superbird* *gets crushed by bandwagon* *Pig-Serpent*.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

Lynch thyself, eh? XD

 I know it's a joke but you just know someone will pull the alien card  -_-


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*



InvaderSyl said:


> Lynch thyself, eh? XD
> 
> I know it's a joke but you just know someone will pull the alien card  -_-


At least we're safe for now. No evidence of an alien, with a consistent nightly death toll so far (Since Midnight had no red X's on hands, more evidence against the idea of two factions).


----------



## Superbird (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

I swear, if you start thinking I'm an alien—

For the record, it was an attempt at humor.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

I know. It was a segway joke XD

Eh, I've been reading too much Bob and George :P


----------



## Pig-serpent (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

ROLECLAIM: I am one of an insane about of doctors.

Seeing as I didn't guard Emerald, there's at least 1-2 other doctors out there, and the only other thing I could do would be *Meowth*

I'm dead anyway soon.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

Sorry bout' that, fellow citizen. D:

An insane amount of doctors? Well, that makes sense...

How many is an insane amount, per say? XD

Umm... 

Eh, Respect the Blade. Speak now or forever until the game is over hold your peace.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

5ish I guess


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

Definately makes sense. And I thought it was just dumb luck XD


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

I don't know, but to me, it seems like Pig-serpent is trying to cover up. The 5-ish thing makes it a bit more plausible to me, but...

How do you know there are 5-ish doctors if you only know that there are 3 for sure?

For now I don't want to vote; I'll let Pig-serpent defend himself first.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

did I ever say I knew there are 5 doctors?
No, I was just guessing, seeing as the way this game is turning out.
If I'm right, we don't really need me much, but after you kill me go after Meowth cause I'm pretty sure I'm dead anyway.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*



Pig-serpent said:


> 5ish I guess


How do you know? *Roleclaim time* I'm a doctor and I wasn't told anything about how many of us there are.

I think he's just bluffing. Let's lynch him.

EDIT: Ninja'd. Question and roleclaim now moot. But I still think he's bluffing.


----------



## Minish (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

Whoa. Well, we were already going to go after Meowth if Pig-Serpent flips innocent, weren't we? And if the mafia don't kill Squirrel (unlikely) then we can still use her for inspection, as long as we remember she's insane.

Although I get the impression I'm going to be offed soon for discussing so much ):


----------



## Pig-serpent (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

@Jack:If you're a doctor, did you protect Emrald last night?


----------



## JackPK (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*



Pig-serpent said:


> @Jack:If you're a doctor, did you protect Emrald last night?


Yes, I did.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

So did I >.<

So 3 people contributing to a clash?

That explains a lot...


EDIT:

Oh snap...

Roleclaim >.<

Eh, they can't kill us all at once :P


----------



## JackPK (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

Syl, on the next night, you heal me and I'll heal you, that way we'll both survive (and if we don't, we'll know that one of us is some kind of Naive Doctor, doctor-who-kills-his-patients, or is lying). It doesn't look like Pig-serpent will survive this day whether he is Mafia or not. If there are any other doctors out there, *DON'T heal either me or InvaderSyl*.

If there are a lot more doctors out there and we don't mind sacrificing one for the sake of keeping our (insane) inspector around, we can arrange it in a chain, so that one of us heals Squirrel, a second doctor heals the first one, and so on. The last doctor in the chain won't get healed and the Mafia will know it won't get healed so they'll be likelier to kill it, but at least it'd keep our inspector in. But I'm not fond of that plan unless we have enough doctors to do it for several nights.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

Ok.  I'll agree with that. And if I do turn out to be a naive doctor ( because Superbird's still alive, so I can't be doctor-who-kills-her-patients. Healed night 0. ), well... meep.

But I most likely am not :P


----------



## Minish (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

Remember that you could still be doctors-who-kill-their-patients, if there's a 50% chance of it - like a CPR doctor.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

Aww >.<

Then this could be bad D:


----------



## Minish (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

Actually wait, 50% is insane doctor... CPR doctor only heals when that person is attacked. Which makes my brain confused >.< It's unlikely we have more than one normal doctor, right?


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

Or, this whole situation could be all of us are doctors after all.

One thing's for sure, this is all just one big Mind Screwdriver


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*



Cirrus said:


> Actually wait, 50% is insane doctor... CPR doctor only heals when that person is attacked. Which makes my brain confused >.< It's unlikely we have more than one normal doctor, right?


Well, if we have "5-ish" overall then we must have two or more of at least one sanity. Unless I'm forgetting some.

...different cop and doctor sanities make everything _so confusing_ :c They're totally going in my next Mafia game


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

Ooh, I'll have to join that :D

Meh, IZ mafia doesn't have that. but the next edition will

Well, even so, this has pretty much proved Everything I know about mafia is probably wrong 

YAY FOR HAVING THIS AS ONLY MY SECOND GAME OF MAFIA XD


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

Can't rule out a mafia doctor interfering either. The healer clash had X's on the victim's hands, remember?
And insane doctors, and.... -explodes-


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

What.

WHATTHEFRELL-

Yes, I've been studying TVtropes mafia. :P And watching too much Farscape. And Invader Zim.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

I'm dead anyway, but I don't fear the reaper.

As a doctor I perscribe moar cowbell.


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Syl, on the next night, you heal me and I'll heal you, that way we'll both survive (and if we don't, we'll know that one of us is some kind of Naive Doctor, doctor-who-kills-his-patients, or is lying). It doesn't look like Pig-serpent will survive this day whether he is Mafia or not. If there are any other doctors out there, *DON'T heal either me or InvaderSyl*.
> 
> If there are a lot more doctors out there and we don't mind sacrificing one for the sake of keeping our (insane) inspector around, we can arrange it in a chain, so that one of us heals Squirrel, a second doctor heals the first one, and so on. The last doctor in the chain won't get healed and the Mafia will know it won't get healed so they'll be likelier to kill it, but at least it'd keep our inspector in. But I'm not fond of that plan unless we have enough doctors to do it for several nights.


So the chain goes Syl <-> Jack_the_PumpkinKing, and some other has to heal Squirrel? Who knows if there's some other, though? 4 doctors seems kind of unlikely in a game of 18 people.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 2]*

The town has a very in-depth discussion, in which many revelations are made, with various people claiming various things, resulting in accusations of murder, witchcraft, and adultery! Well, aside from the whole "witchcraft" and "adultery part.

Eventually, democracy reigns, and Pig-Serpent is decided upon to be executed. Unfortunately for the town, they had never done an execution before, so they had to take a few moments to consider exactly what they were going to do. Eventually they decided to simply bash him on the head with assorted pots and pans until he eventually stopped moving.

*Pig-serpent is dead. He was not mafia.*

Suddenly, three bodies fall from the air, seemingly from out of nowhere. No one recognizes these people, but one of them strikes them as a bit odd.

*Minnow is dead. They were not mafia

Polymetric Sesquialtera is dead. They were not mafia

RespectTheBlade is dead. They were mafia.*

*24 hours to send in night actions. Let's not have to extend it this time around.*


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Night 2]*

The town wakes up the next morning, shocked by the days previous events. They all rise at the break of day to see what sight awaits them in the town. Indeed, there wasn't anything out of the ordinary for once in the morning.

Well, aside from the body of *Squirrel* who was apparently shot in the head and has to red X's on her hands.

*Squirrel is dead. She was not mafia.*

*48 hours for discussion or until a majority is reached.*


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 3]*

Aww... 

WELL, we got 1 mafia, but -3 innocents. Not. Good. 

At least Jack and I aren't dead, so we aren't mafia doctors/doctors-who-kill-their-patients. :P

We need to get moving, and we're down an inspector. RNG lynch?


----------



## JackPK (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 3]*

Pig-serpent flipped innocent, which means Squirrel was probably insane, which means we lynch *Meowth*.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 3]*

Alright then. *Meowth*


----------



## Superbird (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 3]*

I'll bandwagon on that one. *Meowth*.

Oh, and I'm sort of assuming that, from the patterns, mafia kills have the red 'x'.


----------



## Mai (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 3]*

Sure. *Meowth.*

Unless you're actually just mafia hiding behind a disguise of being insane. :/


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 3]*

Fair enough.

*Bomb Jack_The_PumpkinKing*


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 3]*

....what. Looks like Meowth was terrorist. At least we have one terrorist down, and I think RespecttheBlade was a mafia killed for inactivity.

Well, oh shoot...


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 3]*

Well... This is unexpected.

So.. we should probably lynch someone else. Not really much to say, here...

Meep ._.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 3]*

There is only a short amount of discussion before the townspeople immediately begin pointing fingers. Literally. And they were all in the direction of Meowth. Unfortunately for Jack_the_PumpkinKing, he was standing crazy close to Meowth when Meowth decided to set off a bomb, killing them both.

BOOM! Like happy festival fireworks, ya?
*
Meowth is dead. He was mafia.

Jack_the_PumpkinKing is dead. He was not mafia.

...You've still got about 36 hours for discussion or until you reach a verdict.*


----------



## Superbird (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 3]*

...Wait a sec, isn't the terrorist supposed to show up not—

Well, whatever. Your game, your rules.


----------



## Minish (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 3]*

Hey, in the mafia role site Blaziking's using, terrorist is listed as "pro-mafia". So yeah.

...erm. Since we no longer have an inspector, or at least one that hasn't role-claimed, I have no idea what we're going to do now. I feel surrounded by mafia. ):

Hopefully there's another inspector around...?


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 3]*

Let's not stay at a standstill for so long... but who should we lynch? Maybe lynch inactive or something?


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 3]*

Inactive may not work, because sometimes the internet connection decides to go out >.<

JUST NOW, I get it back... D:

Who to lynch...

Umm... go with what we know to be innocent and then RNG?  I don't know Dx


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 3]*

Aww... our Insane Inspector died. No idea what to do now.
Also, I wasn't notified of the game going into Day 3 for some reason.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 3]*

After a rather discussionless day, with two more bodies added to the body count, the town fails to come to a conclusion of who to lynch.

*Nobody was lynched.

You have 24 hours to send in night actions.*

(Also I just realized that I forgot to send out the day notification. oopsies)


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Night 4]*

OOPSIES. I was waiting for night actions that I needed to not wait for. And I was lazy.

Yeah, so InvaderSyl is dead with a shot in the head an red X's.

*InvaderSyl is dead. She was not mafia

48 hours or majority blah blah blah you know the drill.*


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 4]*

Well, this was pretty predictable, seeing as Jack was killed by Meowth the terrorist...

Why not lynch inactive? There's not much else to do. I'd say.. *Dave Strider* because I don't remember him posting at all.


----------



## Dave Strider (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 4]*

Arg, sorry! I really don't pay much attention and don't post much either. Sorry! I'd rather not be lynched, and I have a maybe useful role, please don't kill me!


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 4]*

...oh sorry! Hehe. Then I'll retract that lynch vote. 

Then... I dunno. What's your role?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 4]*

I would also like to know your role, as long as it doesn't involve bombing someone.


----------



## Dave Strider (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 4]*

It might not be very useful, but it might help I guess.

I'm the *Hider*. If I choose, I can hide behind someone each night. If I'm targeted, that person dies in my stead. However, if I hide behind a mafioso, I die. 

I guess it might be useful if I hid behind someone you find suspicious, and if I die, then they're Mafia.


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 4]*

Why not try hiding behind someone active or something, like Cirrus? Then we'll know for sure who's innocent and who's mafia.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 4]*

Dave Strider should hide behind me to stay alive.


----------



## Minish (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 4]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Dave Strider should hide behind me to stay alive.


...erm. Any particular reason why? Because otherwise, rather suspicious!
Dave Strider, I'd say hiding behind someone active like Seritinaji suggested might be the best route! That should cut down our choices for possible mafia well enough.

In any case, to move the game along, I'm going to suggest lynching *Legendaryseeker99*.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 4]*

Only one person voted so yeah I'm counting it as the lynching vote. Plus 48 hours is well over due.

The town lynches the suspicious character to discover that, unfortunately, he isn't mafia.

*legendaryseeker99 is dead. They were not mafia.*

Now that we have three mafia and three innocents left and no doctors left, it's easy to see that the mafia will kill someone tonight and outnumber them tomorrow, therefore winning. Let's not drag this out any longer.

Congratulations *Seritinajii, Mawile*, and *Superbird*! (Oh, and *Meowth* too!)

I'll post the info log in a second.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 4]*

Seritinajii             Mafia Godfather
Mawile                Mafia Goon
Superbird            Mafia Goon
Jack the Pumpkinking        Doctor
Pig-serpent            Insane Doctor
InvaderSyl            Doctor
Wargle                Paranoid Cop
Minnow                Naive Cop
Squirrel            Insane Cop
Midnight            Inventor
Mai                Bulletproof
Emerald Espeon            Bus Driver
Legendaryseeker99        Nexus
Meowth                Terrorist
Cirrus                Death Miller
RespectTheBlade            Death Miller
Polymetric Sesquialtera        Bomb
Dave Strider            Hider



Night 0
Wargle investigates Meowth.
Emerald Espeon switches Midnight and Meowth.
Jack the Pumpkinking heals Emerald Espeon
InvaderSyl heals Superbird
Squirrel investigates Meowth
Mafia targets Wargle
Pig-serpent targets Meowth, kill instead of heal, switches to Midnight

Day 1
Wargle is dead
Midnight is dead
Town abstains

Night 1
Emerald Espeon switches Jack_the_PumpkinKing and Cirrus
Pig-serpent saves Superbird
InvaderSyl heals Emerald Espeon
Jack_the_PumpkinKing saves Emerald Espeon
Dave Strider hides behind Meowth
Mafia targets Emerald Espeon
Squirrel investigates Pig-Serpent

Day 2
Emerald Espeon is dead
Votes - 7 Pig-Serpent
    1 Abstain
    1 RespectTheBlade
    1 Meowth
Pig-serpent dies

Night 2
Jack_The_PumpkinKing heals InvaderSyl
InvaderSyl heals Jack_The_PumpkinKing
Squirrel investigates Cirrus
Mafia targets Squirrel

Day 3
Meowth bombs Jack_The_PumpkinKing
Town reaches no verdict

Night 3
Mafia targets InvaderSyl

Day 4
InvaderSyl is dead
legendaryseeker 99 dies
Mafia win


----------



## Eifie (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 4]*

...So by trying to save Midnight, I got her killed, haha. Forgive me, Midnight!

This was a fun game to watch! c: Thanks for hosting, Blaziking!


----------



## Minish (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 4]*

...erm. Oops! :b

Also, whoa, I had no idea I was death miller! I haven't seen this role in play before, I suppose I was supposed to be told I was a vanilla townie?

This was a great game even though we lost! c:


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 4]*

Ahahaha! Now we have taken over this puny little town...

Anyway, great game :) I think that went pretty well. I was wondering why RespecttheBlade turned up as mafia.

Mawile never posted. Did he/she? I was trying my best to hide that.


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 4]*

Heehee. That was a great first game!
And I died for nothing in the end. Aww.


----------



## Superbird (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 4]*

=D


----------



## Wargle (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 4]*

So as the paranoid cop, first night, I die and inspect a mafia. great


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: Mafia: The Game [Day 4]*

>:l Stupid Cirrus.

You could have let me explain about my awesometastical invincibility-ness.

EDIT: Blaziking needs to switch from "Day 4" to "Mafia Win"


----------

